# 24h Rennen München 2010



## raceface2003 (22. Oktober 2009)

Nachdem es den Thread 24h von Duisburg gibt, wollte ich mal checken wer denn alles nach München geht.
Wir sind nächstes Jahr mit 2 4er Teams am Start, wobei das 2. noch nicht ganz besetzt ist.
Wenn es Interessenten, am besten aus dem Raum Herrenberg/Kreis Böblingen gibt, bitte melden.


----------



## wogru (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin solo dabei, hoffentlich beherzigt der Veranstalter die Kritikpunkte vom letzeen Jahr und versucht sich zu verbessern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raceface2003 (22. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hatte wenig zu beanstanden.
Ich fande es nur Schade, dass es nur sehr kurz Nudeln gab, sonst fand ich die Verpflegung sowie den Rest Top! Sind allerdings auch als 4er Team gestartet.


----------



## scapin-biker (22. Oktober 2009)

Waren im letzten Jahr dabei, als 4er Team, und werden in 2010 ein 4er männlich und ein 4er mix an den Start bringen. 
Zum Thema Verpflegung durch den Veranstalter: wir hatten keine Zeit um uns irgendwo anzustellen, da die Pausen zwischen den Runden nur sehr kurz sind. (Ankommen, ausruhen, ggf.was essen, schlafen oder dösen, fachsimpeln, auf die Rolle zum warmtreten und wieder an den Start ! ) Am besten selber verpflegen. !!!

Sehen uns in 2010

Grüße aus München


----------



## sinusitis (22. Oktober 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Ich bin solo dabei, hoffentlich beherzigt der Veranstalter die Kritikpunkte vom letzeen Jahr und versucht sich zu verbessern.



Mach dir keine Sorgen. Fast jeder Veranstalter wird die Kritik beherzigen. Nur dieser nicht. Wenn nach einer Vielzahl von durchgeführten 24h Rennen
immer noch so oft und viel an Kritik kommt, dann stimmt irgend etwas nicht. Auch die Stimmen, das man sich selbst Verpflegen soll, kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Wofür zahlt man denn die recht hohen Preise bei dieser Art von Rennen. Dann sollte man eigentlich davon ausgehen das man die nötigen Kritikpunkte doch nach dem Xten ausgerichteten Rennen endlich mal beherzigt und versucht die Fehler auszumerzen. 
Der Veranstalter sollte sich mal Gedanken machen warum das Duisburger Rennen in 30 min. ausverkauft war. Sicherlich ist dort auch nicht alles 100 Prozentig. Aber dieser Veranstalter versucht alles, die genannten Kritikpunkte zu verbessern. Wenn es bei dieser Masse von Leuten auch vielleicht nicht immer gelingt. Aber der Versuch und der Wille war da.
Warum ist in Duisburg eigentlich nach den ersten 2 Jahren der Veranstalter mit viel Druck einer der Hauptsponsoren ausgetauscht worden ?????
Trotzdem allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß beim Rennen.


----------



## wogru (23. Oktober 2009)

Also die Kritik an der Verpflegung in München kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, mal abgesehen von der Nudelausgabe am Samstagabend war ich angenehm überrascht und finde sie sogar besser als in Duisburg.

Was mich eher stört ist die Lage der Verpflegungsstation für Einzelstarter, ganz zu schweigen von der Tatsache das ich sie erst nach einem Hinweis eines anderen Fahrers gefunden habe. Dann war dort die Verpfegung auch noch so mager das ich lieber an den normalen Stellen gehalten habe.

Was auch bisher nicht geschehen ist, obwohl es in der Ausschreibung steht, die Einzelfahrer werden nicht gekennzeichnet und die Race-Rowdies ziehen ohne Rücksicht an einem vorbei. Am Anfang stört mich das nicht, aber gegen Ende wenn ich nicht mehr so wach bin ist es ärgerlich.

Viel schlimmer ist aber der Rettungsdienst. Ich hatte dieses Jahr in der ersten Runde einen Sturz, ich habe die nächsten Runden vergeblich nach einem Sanitäter Ausschau gehalten, nicht einmal im Stadion habe ich eine Krankenwagen oder ähnliches gesehen. Nachher war es mir egal, da war das Blut getrocknet und ein säubern der Wunde etc. zu spät. 
Apropos Sanitäter, um Intelligenz habe sie sich auch nicht gerade bemüht. Stellen die Trottel ihre Rettungswagen an der Ausfahrt der Verpflegungsstation im Stadion ab. Wenn man dort wieder auf die Strecke wollte konnte man nicht sehen ob ein anderer gerade mit Tempo kommt. Ich habe dort mehr als nur einen Beinahe-Unfall gesehen.

Ich fahre aber trotzdem wieder mit !!


----------



## scotty33 (23. Oktober 2009)

sinusitis schrieb:


> Mach dir keine Sorgen. Fast jeder Veranstalter wird die Kritik beherzigen. Nur dieser nicht. Wenn nach einer Vielzahl von durchgeführten 24h Rennen
> immer noch so oft und viel an Kritik kommt, dann stimmt irgend etwas nicht. Auch die Stimmen, das man sich selbst Verpflegen soll, kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Wofür zahlt man denn die recht hohen Preise bei dieser Art von Rennen. Dann sollte man eigentlich davon ausgehen das man die nötigen Kritikpunkte doch nach dem Xten ausgerichteten Rennen endlich mal beherzigt und versucht die Fehler auszumerzen.
> Der Veranstalter sollte sich mal Gedanken machen warum das Duisburger Rennen in 30 min. ausverkauft war. Sicherlich ist dort auch nicht alles 100 Prozentig. Aber dieser Veranstalter versucht alles, die genannten Kritikpunkte zu verbessern. Wenn es bei dieser Masse von Leuten auch vielleicht nicht immer gelingt. Aber der Versuch und der Wille war da.
> Warum ist in Duisburg eigentlich nach den ersten 2 Jahren der Veranstalter mit viel Druck einer der Hauptsponsoren ausgetauscht worden ?????
> Trotzdem allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß beim Rennen.



Hallo,
ich hatte ja zu Thema München nach dem Rennen schon mal berichtet und daher bloß nicht wieder München. 
Wieder zwei Einzelstarter weniger. 
Hab es noch nie erlebt, dass man von einem Veranstalter beschimpft und ausgelacht wird, nachdem man Verbesserungsvorschläge gemacht hat.
Wenn das Image in München weg geht, werden es auch irgendwann wenige Fahrer, kommt automatisch.

Gruß Stefan

www.picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut 
 MTB Team Harzblut Goslar

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!
www.prowellhelmets.com
www.xtensionbike.com


----------



## s-works speci (25. Oktober 2009)

Sog Events ist Kritik ziemlich egal, weil es ja auch so läuft.
Will mal behaupten das Skyder der einzige Veranstalter ist der hier mit Liest und sich den Vorschlegen stellt und wenn sie Sinn machen auch versucht sie umzusätzen. Dafür schon mal 100 Punkte.


----------



## raceface2003 (25. Oktober 2009)

Also ganz so schlimm wie hier alle schreiben fand ich das Event jetzt auch nicht.

Bei der Anreise gabs ein Chaos, wer muss wo hin, wer bekommt welchen Platz, die Ordner hatten keinen Plan. Nachdem man aber endlich seinen Platz hatte war eigentlich alles ok. Ich fand die Strecke gut, fand die Verpflegung sehr abwechslungsreich, nur schade das es nur sehr kurz Nudeln gab. Wir waren immer am Verpflegungsstand "oberer Umlauf" mussten nie anstehen. Ebenso fand ich Nachts die Beleuchtung im Wald cool,  sowie den Freak der mit seinem Radio am Ende von dem Berg stand. Auch die Strecke fand ich sehr "angenehm" zu fahren, hat mir auch in der letzten Runde noch Spaß gemacht. Wenn ich da an andere Rennen denke...

Ich bin jetzt auch schon ein paar Rennen gefahren und muss sagen, dass das zu den besseren gehört.


----------



## Aitschie (25. Oktober 2009)

raceface2003 schrieb:


> Also ganz so schlimm wie hier alle schreiben fand ich das Event jetzt auch nicht.



Ganz so schlimm kanns ja nicht sein, wenn alle wiederkommen..... Allein bei uns ausm Verein waren 2009 vier 4er (3mal männlich und einmal mixed) und ein Einzelstarter unterwegs, davon sehr viele zum wiederholten Male.

Bin jetzt mal gespannt, ich bringe meinen 4er mixed 2010 auch in München an den Start. Bisher hat uns die extrem teure Startgebühr immer abgehalten, aber einmal muss man testen um mitreden zu können! Dann wird man sehen, ob mein absolutes Lieblings-24h-Rennen in Chemnitz getoppt werden kann.


----------



## wowaki (25. Oktober 2009)

Auch wir hatten mit unserem 4er-Team in diesem und im letzten Jahr keinerlei Probleme. Verpflegung war o.k., allerdings ist es richtig, dass es die Nudeln nur kurz gab, da ist nachbessern angesagt. Ansonsten war die Strecke trotz Dauerregen am Freitag und nach kurzfristiger Änderung der Streckenführung sehr gut zu fahren. Mit dem H. Betzmann hatten wir auf dem Coubertainplatz kurzfristig Kontakt, als es darum ging, mit unserem "Lager" nicht in die Rettungswege hineinzuragen, da für diese von der Feuerwehr eine gewisse Breite vorgeschrieben ist. Dieser Kontakt war sachlich und höflich. Wir konnten allerdings auch beobachten, wie am Samstagmorgen um 11.00 Uhr noch Teilnehmer angereist sind und sich darüber mokiert haben, dass kaum mehr Stellplätze vorhanden sind. Sie haben sich dann teilweise in die Rettungswege reingestellt und bekamen dann natürlich mit dem Veranstalter ein Problem.
Wir sind dieses Jahr wieder dabei mit einem Vierer und ein Einzelfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjanbi (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich war 2009 als Einzelstarter dabei, und hatte nichts auszusetzen. Die Verpflegung an der Einzelstarter-Station war so gut, dass ich meinen Sohn, der mich eigentlich betreuen sollte, erst zum Shopping in die City und abends zum Schlafen ins Zelt geschickt hatte. Ich bin auf jeden Fall 2010 wieder dabei.



s-works speci schrieb:


> Will mal behaupten das Skyder der einzige Veranstalter ist der hier mit Liest und sich den Vorschlegen stellt und wenn sie Sinn machen auch versucht sie umzusätzen.


Unglaublich, wie man in einem einzigen Satz 8 Fehler einbauen kann.


----------



## zonuk (29. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin 2010 auch wieder als Einzelstarter dabei. Zu den o.g. Kritikpunkten bzgl. des essens kann ich mich leider nicht äussern da ich mich selber verpflegt habe...bzw. habe lassen. Nur nächstesmal sollten sie sich wirklich was einfallen lassen wie man die Einzelstarter besser für andere sichtbar machen kann. Wobei ich glaube das einem 4er oder 8er Team das im Renngeschehen zieml. egal sein wird, wenn das Rennfieber erstmal steigt und der Tunnelblick einsetzt


----------



## apoptygma (29. Oktober 2009)

bjanbi schrieb:


> Unglaublich, wie man in einem einzigen Satz 8 Fehler einbauen kann.




Ändert es denn gerade irgendwas an der Kernaussage?


----------



## Franz W (29. Oktober 2009)

Wir wollen 2010 in einem 4er Team Mix starten. War schon zweimal in einem 2er Mix Team am Start aber das war noch mit der bequemen Olympiahalle. Da die nun nicht mehr eingebunden wird, frage ich mich wie das mit den Zelten im Fahrerlager 3 funktionieren soll. Da ist doch alles gepflastert, wie bekommt man da ein Zelt aufgestellt? (mit Akkubohrer ) Dies scheint auch der einzige Standort zu sein, der überdacht und nicht ganz so weit von der Wechselzone entfernt ist. Habt Ihr da Tipps für mich, kann mir das nur schwer vorstellen. Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## wogru (30. Oktober 2009)

Franz W schrieb:


> Wir wollen 2010 in einem 4er Team Mix starten. War schon zweimal in einem 2er Mix Team am Start aber das war noch mit der bequemen Olympiahalle. Da die nun nicht mehr eingebunden wird, frage ich mich wie das mit den Zelten im Fahrerlager 3 funktionieren soll. Da ist doch alles gepflastert, wie bekommt man da ein Zelt aufgestellt? (mit Akkubohrer ) Dies scheint auch der einzige Standort zu sein, der überdacht und nicht ganz so weit von der Wechselzone entfernt ist. Habt Ihr da Tipps für mich, kann mir das nur schwer vorstellen. Vielen Dank schon mal.


Wenn Fahrerlager 3 der obere Umlauf des Stadions ist kann ich nur sagen "das war es schei$$e kalt". Normales Campingzelt habe ich dort nicht wahrgenommen, da standen mehr die Gartenpavillions die ohne Schnüre stehen solange es nicht windig ist.


----------



## lotus1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Wir werden wahrscheinlich auch wieder wie dieses Jahr in eine 4er Team mitfahren. Bis auf die Verpflegung und Fahrerlagereinteilung fand ichs gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz W (30. Oktober 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Wenn Fahrerlager 3 der obere Umlauf des Stadions ist kann ich nur sagen "das war es schei$$e kalt". Normales Campingzelt habe ich dort nicht wahrgenommen, da standen mehr die Gartenpavillions die ohne Schnüre stehen solange es nicht windig ist.



Danke Wolfgang, als Einzelfahrer ist wohl wichtig in der Nähe der Strecke seinen Platz zu haben. Wie war denn die Erfahrung der anderen?
Dass es da oben zieht und kalt sein kann, habe ich beim Marathon erfahren.
Aber mit entsprechender Kleidung sollte es gehn. Oder ist es im Stadion besser? Nässe finde ich schlimmer, deshalb der Wunsch unterm Dach zu sein.
Gruß Franz


----------



## sven1975 (5. November 2009)

Start in München 2009 mit 2 Vierer-Teams
Was voll daneben ging:
Stellplatz konnte mit Fahrzeugen nicht angefahren werden,desweiteren kam das 2.Fahrzeug von uns erst garnicht auf den Platz.Tja und da wir nun nicht mehr an dem angemeldeten Platz standen auch kein Strom/welcher ja nun vorab bezahlt wurde (nach einigen Emails mit dem Veranstalter jedoch die Stromgebühr zurück erstattet bekommen / auch mal was Positives) Nur leider war die Laune bei uns erst sehr gedämpft...
Gebühren für Begleitpersonen fand ich persönlich absolut zu hoch!

Positives:
Strecke war echt klasse, Verpflegung war so wie meine, für jeden etwas dabei.

Alles in allem - ein recht teurer Spaß -


----------



## Franz W (5. November 2009)

Danke Sven, wart Ihr im Fahrerlager 3 der woanders? Wenn woanders, wo wart Ihr denn und wie war der Platz? Bin schon das 4te mal dabei, aber vorher halt immer in der Halle. Das mit dem "zu teuer" ist immer so ne Sache. Zumindest hattet Ihr Spaß. Gruß Franz


----------



## Aitschie (5. November 2009)

Wie kommt es denn, dass laut Internetseite noch Platz für 139 Vierer ist (was ja bedeutet, dass 161 gemeldet bereits sein müssten...) aber nur knapp 40 auf der Starterliste stehen? Oder stehen auf der Liste nur dei die bereits gezahlt haben und damit definitiv drin sind? Oder ist die Liste total veraltet?


----------



## sven1975 (6. November 2009)

Hallo Franz!
Also wir sollten im oberen Umlauf auch unter dem Dach unser Fahrerlager haben,waren dann jedoch leider außerhalb des Stadions direkt neben der Aktionstribüne,wo für das Publikum Programm gemacht wurde also eher unruhig.
Und alles nur weil wir mit dem Anhänger nicht in den oberen Umlauf einfahren konnten.Nur merkwürdig,daß dort auch Wohnwagen und Wohnmobile standen.Da Frage ich mich dann nur wie die dort rein gekommen sind.

Der Veranstalter sollte meiner Meinung nach an den Anreisetagen eine Service Rufnummer einrichten,wo das Security Personal anrufen kann,denn die konnten uns auch in keinster Weise weiter helfen.

In Sachen 4´er Team - ist ne ganz gute Sache kann man sich recht gut einteilen.


----------



## wowaki (28. Juni 2010)

München war wieder ein tolles Erlebnis. Wetter genial, Organisation und Verpflegung gut, Strecke topp. Ergebnisse:  Zur Erläuterung: ich bin als Einzelfahrer bei den Masters gestartet. Nach Ausschreibung sind dort alle ab Jg. 1965 und älter startberechtigt. Jetzt habe ich mir mal die Ergebnisliste genauer angeschaut und festgestellt, dass 3 vor mir gewertete Fahrer nach 1965 geboren wurden, u.a. der Sieger (amtierender 24h-Master-Weltmeister). Diese 3 hätten somit eigentlich in der offenen Klasse gewertet werden müssen. Vom Veranstalter gibt`s hierzu bislang auf schriftliche Anfrage keine Antwort.
Gut fand ich dieses Jahr die Regelung in der Wechselzone (Fahrverbot) weniger gut das rücksichtslose Verhalten mancher Teilnehmer auf der Strecke (abdrängen, Kurven schneiden, ins Rad fahren beim überholen - und das bereits in der 1. Runde eines 24h-Rennens). Die Ansage links oder rechts überholen zu wollen ist gut und richtig, allerdings bringt es nichts, wenn man links fährt (weil man gerade überholt) von hinten zu brüllen, dass man links vorbei will. Da ist dann einfach kein Platz mehr.


----------



## wadelwunder (28. Juni 2010)

Geil finde ich auch immer diejenigen, die REEECHTS rufen, um dann links an einem vorbei zu fahren.
Ich habe SOG folgendes geschrieben:

Hallo,

zunächst das Lob:
Es war eine sehr gut organisierte Veranstaltung. Danke vor Allem an die Helfer.

als FahrerFeedback ist es mir aber wichtig, Ihnen mitzuteilen, dass ich über den Zieleinlauf mehr als enttäuscht war. Nach 24h Kampf gegen die Uhr und den Schweinehund in einem hätte ich mir einen Zieleinlauf erwartet, den man so nennen darf. Ich denke, wir Einzelfahrer (natürlich die anderen Fahrer auch) haben eine durchaus respektable Leistung an den Tag gelegt und als 1x. dürfte ich auch nicht das hinterste Feld gewesen sein. Was ich beim Zieleinlauf vorfand war ein Zielbogen voller Menschen, ohne fahrerbezogene Moderation, als wäre die Party vorbei. Der Sieger vielleicht noch gerade so erwähnt? Keine Ahnung, da war ich noch nicht da, aber bei meinem Eintreffen: Abbaustimmung. Bitte nicht das WM-Programm als Ausrede vorschieben! Das hat mir dann echt den Vogel rausgehauen. Zu fertig um mich vor Ort zu Beschweren tue ich es jetzt. So etwas ist für mich respektlos und  es legt mir den Verdacht nahe, dass ihr so eine Veranstaltung nur als wirtschaftliches Projekt seht und nicht für die Fahrer mit empfindet. Schade und für mich war es das erste und das letzte Mal ( aber nur unter Anderem deswegen).
P.S. Urkundendruckoption (nicht nur das Rundenprotokoll) und Finisher-Trikot statt Shirt wären wünschenswert.
LG


----------



## wowaki (28. Juni 2010)

wadelwunder schrieb:


> ... Nach 24h Kampf gegen die Uhr und den Schweinehund in einem hätte ich mir einen Zieleinlauf erwartet, den man so nennen darf. Ich denke, wir Einzelfahrer (natürlich die anderen Fahrer auch) haben eine durchaus respektable Leistung an den Tag gelegt und als 1x. dürfte ich auch nicht das hinterste Feld gewesen sein. Was ich beim Zieleinlauf vorfand war ein Zielbogen voller Menschen, ohne fahrerbezogene Moderation, als wäre die Party vorbei. Der Sieger vielleicht noch gerade so erwähnt? Keine Ahnung, da war ich noch nicht da, aber bei meinem Eintreffen: Abbaustimmung. Bitte nicht das WM-Programm als Ausrede vorschieben! Das hat mir dann echt den Vogel rausgehauen....
> LG



 100 % Zustimmung!!


----------



## wogru (28. Juni 2010)

Jungs, kommt nach Duisburg. Dort wird vielleicht nicht jeder der ins Ziel kommt namentlich begrüßt, irgendwie kommen ja plötzlich alle auf einmal, aber der Zieleinlauf ist dort der Höhepunkt des ganzen Rennens. Zuschauer machen auf den letzten metern so viel Stimmung, da würde ich noch eine Extrarunde dran hängen um dies noch einmal zu erleben !!


----------



## wowaki (28. Juni 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Jungs, kommt nach Duisburg.



Gerne, aber es gibt ja keine Startplätze mehr 
Vielleicht nächstes Jahr - dieses Jahr steht am 8.8. St. Wendel an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rool (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich hatte auch schon so meine Probleme mit den Leuten von SogEvents, für das vergangene 24H-Rennen 2010 muss ich da jedoch mal eine Lanze brechen...
Ich fand das vergangene Wochenende einfach nur genial, keine Probleme mit der Verpflegung, genügend Platz, klasse (andere) Strecke, der Stadionsprecher war auch gut drauf u.s.w. u.s.w. u.s.w. 
Was mir aber schon beim Start aufgefallen ist - Dieses Jahr gab es verdammt wenig Zuschauer... Ich denke daß das der Grund für den "mauen" Zieleinlauf war... 

@SogEvents --> So soll es weitergehen!!!

Gruß,

Rool


----------



## wadelwunder (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo Frau Betzmann,

danke für die schnelle Antwort, wenngleich ich damit so meine Schwierigkeiten habe. Zunächst möchte ich klarstellen, dass es mir nicht darum geht Sie persönlich anzugreifen. Ihre Art der Rechtfertigung lässt aber darauf schließen. Es geht mir hier nicht darum, Frust los zu werden. Es war viel mehr als kostruktive Kritik zu verstehen.*
Sie sprechen meinen Mut an: Ich denke, damit habe ich kein Problem. Ich hätte es Ihnen jederzeit ins Gesicht sagen können, eben auch weil es als Kritik im positiven Sinne zu verstehen war. Sie haben, wie aus Ihrer Antwort. zu erkennen ist, es aber als persönliche Beleidigung empfunden. Darum geht es aber nicht. Es ging um uns Fahrer. Nicht Rechtfertigung, sondern Verständnis wären angesagt gewesen. Meine Hände und Fußzehen sind noch Taub. Ich glaube, wir haben einiges auf uns genommen, um das Ziel zu erreichen... Aber da war keines mehr. Ich gebe Ihnen eine Steilvorlage: Antworten Sie doch einfach philosophisch *" Suchen Sie das Ziel in Sich, da werden Sie es finden". Danke, darum ging es im eigentlichen Sinne auch, aber dennoch war der Zieleinlauf eine Riesen Enttäuschung. Warum ich die WM als Ausrede bezeichne: Die letzte Runde wurde um 11:20h begonnen, das bedeutet, der Letzte fährt spätestens um 12:00h durch das Zieltor. Um 12:00 hatte der Abbau des Ziels aber noch nicht begonnen, Es gab nur unmotivierte Moderation und Menschenmengen im Zieltor. Hausaufgabe für nächstes Mal: Diesen Bereich sperrt man, bis der Letzte Teilnehmer durch fährt! Eine motivierte fahrebezogene Moderation dauert auch nicht länger, als eine unmotivierte.
Versuchen Sie doch Mal eine Veranstaltung so zu organisieren, als führe eine ihnen sehr nah stehende Person im hinteren Fahrerfeld mit, dann können Sie sich vielleicht besser hineinfühlen. Mich wird das nicht mehr betreffen, es ist lediglich ein guter Rad (eventuelle Rechtschreibfehler sind beabsichtigt).
MfG

Am 28.06.2010 um 22:04 schrieb "SOG Events GmbH" <[email protected]>:

Hallo 

danke für Ihr Feedback. 

Ich kann Ihre Kritik nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Wenn Sie meinen, wir
hätten es nötig fadenscheinige Ausreden zu gebrauchen, dann würde ich Ihnen
gerne raten, sich mit der Olympiapark GmbH in Verbindung zu setzen, diese
werden Sie sicherlich aufklären, was es bedeutet, wenn 30 bzw. 40.000
fußballfreudige Fans ins Stadion stürmen .... hier muss ich sicherlich nicht
näher eingehen. Lesen Sie bitte die Tageszeitungen und schauen Sie sich die
Bilder an, was kurz nach unserem Zieleinlauf im Gelände passiert ist.
Menschen über Menschen !! Meinen Sie auch nur ein einziges Fahrzeug hätte zu
dieser Zeit das Gelände verlassen können. Ich hätte Sie als Einzelfahrer
sehen wollen, wenn Sie inmitten zehntausender Menschen "eingesperrt" gewesen
wären, und das nur, weil der Veranstalter des 24h Rennens nicht zeitig genug
das Gelände geräumt bzw. verlassen hat ...... Ihre Aussage von wegen
"Veranstaltung als wirtschaftliches Projekt sehen und nichts für die Fahrer
empfinden ... " kann ich nichts dazu sagen, denn Sie wissen genau, dass dies
einfach nur so daher gelogen ist. Ich möchte auch hier nicht näher eingehen.
Lügen eigentlich alle anderen Teilnehmer ???? ... wenn Sie vom besten 24
Stunden Rennen sprechen ??? Lesen Sie mal die Stimmen der Teilnehmer ....
und das ist nur ein kleiner Teil von den bei uns eingegangenen Mails.Schade,
dass Sie nicht den Mut hatten, mir das vor Ort persönlich mitzuteilen.


Ihnen noch einen schönen Abend !!!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
M. Betzmann



Sog Events
Web: www.sog-events.de
-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht----

*******__________________________________________________________
*******____________________________________________________________

*******Anfragetext:
*******Hallo,

zunächst das Lob:
Es war eine sehr gut organisierte Veranstaltung. Danke vor Allem an die
Helfer.

als FahrerFeedback ist es mir aber wichtig, Ihnen mitzuteilen, dass ich über
den Zieleinlauf mehr als enttäuscht war. Nach 24h Kampf gegen die Uhr und
den Schweinehund in einem hätte ich mir einen Zieleinlauf erwartet, den man
so nennen darf. Ich denke, wir Einzelfahrer haben eine durchaus respektable
Leistung an den Tag gelegt und als rechnerisch 7. statt 14.(falsche
Altersgruppe) dürfte ich auch nicht das hinterste Feld gewesen sein. Was ich
vorfand war ein Zielbogen voller Menschen, ohne fahrerbezogene Moderation,
als wäre die Party vorbei. Der Sieger vielleicht noch gerade so erwähnt?
Keine Ahnung, da war ich noch nicht da, aber danach Abbaustimmung. Bitte
nicht das WM-Programm als Ausrede vorschieben! Das hat mir dann echt den
Vogel rausgehauen. Zu fertig um mich vor Ort zu Beschweren tue ich es jetzt.
So etwas ist für mich respektlos und *es legt mir den Verdacht nahe, dass
ihr so eine Veranstaltung nur als wirtschaftliches Projekt seht und nicht
für die Fahrer empfindet.
Schade und für mich war es das erste und das letzte Mal ( aber nur unter
Anderem deswegen).
P.S. Urkundendruckoption (nicht nur das Rundenprotokoll) und Finisher-Trikot
statt Shirt wären wünschenswert.


*******Erwuenschte Rueckantwort: Per Email
*******____________________________________________________________


----------



## wogru (29. Juni 2010)

Ich (Einzelstarter) melde mich hier noch einmal zu Wort. 

Also die Veranstaltung an sich fand ich gut gelungen, es war alles so wie es eigentlich sein soll, trockenes schönes Wetter, eine gute schöne anstrengende Strecke. Leider fehlte etwas Werbung in München selber für die Veranstaltung, denke da wären sonst mehr Zuschauer da gewesen.

Sehr positiv war übrigens das meine konstuktive Kritik nach 2009 gefruchtet hat und einige Dinge geändert wurden. So stand z.B. der Einzelverpflegungsstand nicht mehr am Ende der Abfahrt nach der Stahlbrücke und man konnte so den Schwung mitnehmen. Der neue Standort brachte auch eine Verbesserung der Verpflegung der Einzelstarter (z.B. warme Nudeln in ausreichender Menge, Pizza, Crepes)  Die Ausschilderung könnte vielleicht verbessert werden, aber immerhin gab es ja schon ein Schild, wobei ich die schwarze Schrift auf brauner Pappe an braunen Baum erst gesehen habe nach dem mich die Betreuer am Stand darauf hingewiesen haben.
Auch konnten die Einzelstarter durch die Rückennummer endlich von den anderen Teilnehmern besser erkannt werden. Mehr als einmal haben sich andere bei mir etwas zurück genommen und nicht versucht vor einer Abfahrt auf der letzen Rille an mir vorbei zu bremsen. Ok, einer hat es gemacht, den habe ich aber auch angeschnauzt und er hat sich entschuldigt.
Sehr gut ist auch die Unterbringung in der Eventhalle. Ich bin ohne Unterstützung angereist, nach dem Rennen noch Zelt einpacken usw. ... ich bin froh das ich nur Schlafsack und Luftmatratze ins Auto werfen musste. 

Übrigens, den Start auf 11 Uhr 30 vorzuverlegen finde ich sehr gut, man sollte dies beibehalten oder vielleicht sogar schon um 11 Uhr starten. Ich bin am Renntag immer nervös, wache früh auf und bin nur noch froh wenn es los geht. Sonntags um 6 Uhr bin ich dann froh wenn endlich alles vorbei ist, da freut man sich wenn man nur bis 11 uhr 30 fahren muss.

Das Einzige wo ich im Moment sagen würde es ist verbesserungswürdig ist tatsächlich der Zieleinlauf, teilweise kann man gar nicht über die Ziellinie fahren weil einige direkt dort stehen bleiben, aber ich denke man bekommt dies auch noch in den Griff.


----------



## Nidabaya (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo
war diese Jahr auch wieder dabei,zum 4ten mal als Einzelfahrer.
Das meiste wurde schon gesagt.
hier noch ein paar Anmerkungen

Contra:
Balken in der Wechselzone ist gut aber nicht für Einzelfahrer,
hier wäre eine separate Gasse für Einzelfahrer sinnvoll.
Waren zwischen 2.00Uhr und 5.00Uhr Streckenposten auf dem Olympiaberg?
Wurde nur an einer Stelle die Zeit gemessen oder gab es Zwischenzeiten irgendwo auf der Strecke?
Das Ganze lädt zum Tricksen ein wer das braucht,ich brauch es nicht.
Ich bin als Einzelfahrer immer da wieder eingestiegen,wo ich zur Verpflegung ausgestiegen bin.
Zieleinlauf war nicht gut,kann man hier nicht den Platz im Stadion besser nutzen.

Pro:
Super Verpflegung
Super Wetter
Frühere Startzeit

Doppelpro:

Nicole und ihr Team bei der Einzelfahrerbetreuung.
Sensationelle Betreuung und Service, das kann man nicht beschreiben.
Hier lohnt es sich nächstes Jahr als Einzelstarter zu starten.
Bei diesem Service kannst Du auch ohne perönlichen Betreuer starten,die 
paar Minuten zum Lichtwechsel dürfte jeder Zeit haben,wenn man nicht gerade um den Sieg mitfahren will.

@Nicole: Danke und top Leistung


Zu den Zuschauern:
Dieses Jahr war Tollwood noch nicht,somit auch weniger Durchgangsverkehr bzw. Zuschauer. 
Das Rahmenprogramm Feuerwerk konnte SOG somit auch nicht nutzen
Auch fehlte dieses Jahr die Starterprominenz,ich brauche die aber eh nicht.

Grüsse 
Werner


----------



## wadelwunder (29. Juni 2010)

Noch zur Vervollständigung des Schriftwechsels:


es gibt sicherlich niemanden der Sie besser versteht als ich !!! Unserem gesamtem Team wurde an diesem WE Höchstleistung abverlangt, ich spreche hier gezielt die Public Viewing Situation an. WIR hatten die AUFLAGE von der Olympiapark GmbH dass um 14 Uhr das gesamte Gelände leer sein muss, wo wir unter normalen Bedingungen bis Montag Zeit haben, da wir immer bis Montag angemietet haben. Das war kein Spaziergang für uns !!! Dies waren für uns extrem erschwerte Bedingungen, wir haben dies zwar geschafft, aber leider mussten halt Bereiche, für die wir immer viel Zeit einplanten kürzer treten, wie zum Beispiel Zieleinlauf, Siegerehrung etc. - auch hier bitte ich um Verständnis. Mein Team hat hier über ihre Kräfte gearbeitet, das sollte vielleicht auch mal bedacht werden. Ich fühle mich persönlich nicht angegriffen, ich habe auf ihre Mail nur Stellung bezogen und versucht, Ihnen zu verdeutlichen unter welch enormen Druck die Mannschaft stand, aufgrund dieser ausserordentlichen Situation, die wir gottseidank nie mehr haben werden .... 

Ach ja, eines habe ich noch vergessen, Ihnen mitzuteilen. Wenn wir wirklich nur den Profit im Auge hätten, würde ich nicht nächtelang nach dem Event am Computer sitzen und alle Mails und Glückwünsche persönlich beantworten !!! Bei Sog steht der RACER im Vordergrund !!!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Michaela Betzmann

daruf ich:


Hallo ,  

Ich respektiere Ihre Leistung selbstverständlich. Wie ich im ersten Mail geschrieben hatte: Eine rundum gelungene Veranstaltung und Danke an alle Beteiligten. Zu dem WM-Event noch ein mal kurz: Warum verlegt man dann den Start nicht einfach um 1 Std. nach vorne, wenn man um den zeitlichen Engpass Bescheid weiß? Die meisten Fahrer können eh nicht lange schlafen und am nächsten Tag ist man froh, wenn es nach Sonnenaufgang nicht noch eine gefühlte Ewigkeit dauert.  Na ja, das wird sich ja dann wohl nicht mehr in der Form wiederholen. Ich weiß auch zu schätzen, dass Sie sich die Zeit nehmen zu antworten. Schwamm drüber, vielen Dank für den ansonsten sehr schönen Event.

Herzliche Grüße,


----------



## wogru (29. Juni 2010)

Nidabaya schrieb:


> ...
> Contra:
> Balken in der Wechselzone ist gut aber nicht für Einzelfahrer,
> hier wäre eine separate Gasse für Einzelfahrer sinnvoll.
> ...


Jetzt wo es einer schreibt, diese balken habe ich vollkommen ausgeblendet. Ja, als Einzelstarter möchte ich nicht absteigen müssen, dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Ebenso wird die Unfallsituation nicht entschärft wenn man nach der Staffelstabübergabe gleich wieder aufs Bike springen kann und lossprintet. Ein Balken gehört an die Einfahrt und einer an die Ausfahrt, dazwischen darf nur geschoben werden. Bei Skyder in Duisburg funktioniert das ohne Probleme. Wenn man die Wechselzone etwas nach hinten verlagert, so 20 m auf der Tartanbahn weg von der Einfahrt dann haben sich die Leute auch sortiert und ihre Spur zum Durchfahren oder Wechseln gefunden. Platz dafür ist genug im Stadion, die Zeitnahme kann ja ruhig am Anfang bleiben.

Ich will hier auch noch einmal die Betreuung der Einzelstarter loben. Ich bin jetzt zum 2ten ohne eigene Betreuung gestartet. Nicole und ihr Team kümmern sich hervorragend um einen und versuchen sogar Sonderwünsche zu erfüllen wie z.B. Magnesium gegen Krämpfe aufzutreiben.


----------



## wadelwunder (30. Juni 2010)

der letzte Teil der Konversation:

Ach ja und Eines noch:

Entschuldigen Sie bitte den persönlichen Angriff mit der Unterstellung
der Profitgier. Ich war einfach enttäuscht über das Finale.


Herzliche Grüße,



gerne nehme ich Ihre Entschuldigung an und ich würde mich freuen - und es
wäre nur fair - wenn Sie dies auch in denjenigen Foren klar stellen würden
in denen Sie gepostet haben. Vielen Dank dafür !!!


----------



## wowaki (30. Juni 2010)

wadelwunder schrieb:


> der letzte Teil der Konversation:
> 
> Ach ja und Eines noch:
> 
> ...



Das ist ja ein sehr umfangreicher Schriftverkehr. Ich habe auf meine Anfragen (bislang 2) zur Altersklasseneinteilung und Klassifizierung (es wurden bei den Master in der Solowertung 3 Teilnehmer gewertet, die vom Alter her dort eigentlich nicht hätten gewertet werden dürfen) noch keine Antwort erhalten.
Dieses Verhalten von SOG-Events gibt natürlich für einige Interpretationen Spielraum. Der Sieger bei den Einer Master (Ives Verbruggen - amtierender 24h-Master-Weltmeister) ist Jg. 69 und hätte somit bei den Master (Jg. 65 und älter) nicht gewertet werden dürfen. Jetzt wird er aber bereits als Sieger in der Siegerliste geführt und auch in allen Medien so dargestellt. Da möchte man natürlich nur ungern daran rütteln und einen offensichtlichen Fehler nur ungern eingestehen.
Aber ist das gerecht und fair? Ich denke nein und nicht im Sinne des sportlichen Fair Play.


----------



## schlagamel (30. Juni 2010)

Bei den Ergebnissen (zumindest im 4x Mixed) stimmt auch irgend ewtas mit den Zeiten für die Einführungsrunde nicht. Einige Teams haben 20er-26er Zeiten (müßte stimmen, da leicht verkürzte erste Runde). Bei den meisten Teams stehen jedoch Zeiten um die 11 Minuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scapin-biker (30. Juni 2010)

Das sind vielleicht die, die auch Nachts abgekürzt haben !

Nix für ungut


----------



## sven1 (30. Juni 2010)

schlagamel schrieb:


> Bei den Ergebnissen (zumindest im 4x Mixed) stimmt auch irgend ewtas mit den Zeiten für die Einführungsrunde nicht. Einige Teams haben 20er-26er Zeiten (müßte stimmen, da leicht verkürzte erste Runde). Bei den meisten Teams stehen jedoch Zeiten um die 11 Minuten



Die ersten beiden Startgruppen, d.h. Einzel, Zweier- und Viererteams (außer 4er männlich) sind in der ersten Runde nicht über den Olympiaberg gefahren, deshalb sind die 11 Minuten völlig in Ordnung. 4er-mixed-Teams mit 26er Startrunden sind wohl in der falschen Gruppe gestartet und damit sogar eine längere Runde gefahren als sie eigentlich müssten.


----------



## Ralf99 (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
war auch dabei.( SG Stern 3). Fande es ätzend das man nach der Runde noch Schlange stehen mußte bei der Verpflegungsausgabe. Auch gab es ab 12 Uhr kein Toilettenpapier mehr. Bei über 100 Euro Startgeld erwarte ich ein bißchen mehr.Wie seit ihr durchs Rennen gekommen- ich hatte nach ca 18 Stunden große Probleme mit meinem Magen. Hab dadurch permanment zu wenig gegessen.


----------



## wogru (5. Juli 2010)

Ralf99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war auch dabei.( SG Stern 3). Fande es ätzend das man nach der Runde noch Schlange stehen mußte bei der Verpflegungsausgabe. Auch gab es ab 12 Uhr kein Toilettenpapier mehr. Bei über 100 Euro Startgeld erwarte ich ein bißchen mehr.Wie seit ihr durchs Rennen gekommen- ich hatte nach ca 18 Stunden große Probleme mit meinem Magen. Hab dadurch permanment zu wenig gegessen.


Einzelstarter, 2er- 4er oder 8er-Team ?? Ah, ich sehe, 4er-Team. Ich weiß ja nicht wie eure Strategie war, aber eigentlich hattest du doch Zeit genug zum Verpflegen. Wenn du Problem mit dem Magen bekommen hast, vielleicht hast du nur falsch getrunken. Als Einzelstarter hatte ich keine Probleme und die einzige Nahrung die ich mir zugeführt habe war ein Teller Nudeln und in regelmäßigen Abständen Gel und vielleicht 1 -2 Stücke Kuchen. Mitten in der Nacht gab es einen Becher warme Brühe. Und alles musste schnell schnell in den Magen, bloß keine Zeit verlieren !!
Vielleicht solltest du es nächstes Jahr als Einzelstarter versuchen, da war die Verpflegung top und immer genug vorhanden.


----------



## Ralf99 (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
Respekt vor der Leistung als Einzelstarter. Unsere Strategie war Wechsel nach jeder Runde. Das bedeutet ca 75 Minuten Pause. Da gingen fürs Anstehen, kurz essen und zurück zum Platz schon 15 Minuten drauf. Pinkeln und Flasche richten, wieder zur Wechselzone- dort ca 10 Minuten vorher eintreffen. Da blieben im Endeffekt max 30 Minuten Ruhe übrig. Und ab ca 5 Uhr waren wir nur noch zu Dritt. Da war für mich die Zeit zum verdauen einfach zu kurz. Öfters bin ich an die Verpflegungsstelle gekommen, und es gab kaum etwas. Die Helfer waren zum Teil schlicht überlastet.
Und das mit dem Toilettenpapier ist auch ärgerlich. Ich will hier auf keinen Fall nur das Negative sehen. Unterm Strich war das Rennen klasse. 
Mfg Ralf


----------



## SabineB (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ärgert Euch nicht ... 

Eigentlich sollte ich auch mitfahren, aber als ich die Strecke gesehen habe, war ich froh nur einen Fotojob machen zu dürfen. Meinen größten Respekt an alle Teilnehmer! 

Um Euch aufzumuntern, hier findet Ihr Fotos:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sberendonk/sets/72157624251322239/

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern!

LG,
Bine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raceface2003 (6. Juli 2010)

SabineB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ärgert Euch nicht ...
> 
> ...



Hey wie geil! Gleich auf der 1. Seite 12. Bild ein Volltreffer.
Vielen Dank, super Bild!


----------



## wogru (7. Juli 2010)

Schade, keine Treffer  
Gibt es noch mehr Bilder von anderen ?? Ich vermisse die Bilder von dem netten Kerl der mich mit Krämpfen in den Beine abgelichtet hat.


----------



## stahlgabi (7. Juli 2010)

Wolfgang,
schläfst du noch? Seite 3 - linke Spalte, 4. Bild von unten - also ich bin das nicht im SIT-Trikot 

An dieser Stelle auch von mir ein großes Dankeschön  an die Verpflegungsstelle für die Einzelstarter. Ihr seid einfach super und ein Grund, nächstes wieder mitzufahren. Dann hoffentlich auch wieder länger und ohne Panne, die einen aus dem Rennen wirft.

Grüße aus Kölle


----------



## wogru (7. Juli 2010)

stahlgabi schrieb:


> Wolfgang,
> schläfst du noch? Seite 3 - linke Spalte, 4. Bild von unten - also ich bin das nicht im SIT-Trikot
> ...
> Grüße aus Kölle



Oh, da habe ich mich beim schnellen Durchsehen tatsächlich nicht erkannt


----------



## zonuk (7. Juli 2010)

hallo wolfgang...
ich bin der mit dem du das abschlussrundenbier getrunken hast...hier bist du auch nochmal







gruss oli


----------



## wowaki (7. Juli 2010)

SOG Events weigert sich standhaft, zu der "fehlerhaften" Ergebnisliste der Einer Master-Wertung Stellung zu beziehen. Bislang blieben 3 Mailanfragen einfach unbeantwortet. Kein guter Stil, berechtigte (wenn auch unbequeme) Fragen einfach zu ignorieren. Dieses Verhalten ist alles andere als "Kundenorientiert". Ich denke, dass ich im nächsten Jahr die Startgebühr zzgl. Strom-u. Betreuerkosten sowie Fahrtkosten (in Summe ca. 220,- ) in ein anderes Event investieren werde.


----------



## wogru (7. Juli 2010)

zonuk schrieb:


> hallo wolfgang...
> ich bin der mit dem du das abschlussrundenbier getrunken hast...hier bist du auch nochmal
> ...
> gruss oli


Hallo Oli,

die Fotos vom Sportograf habe ich auch genommen, eins davon hänge ich mir wieder in Postergröße in meine persönliche Heldengalerie 
Bist du eigentlich in Duisburg auch dabei oder reicht es dir mit den 24h-Rennen?


----------



## zonuk (7. Juli 2010)

hab leider keinen startplatz mehr für duisburg bekommen....(zu spät drum gekümmert) aber wenn ich irgendwo noch einen ergattern kann bin ich dabei. gut das du erst jetzt fragst...vor einer woche hätte ich dir ein klares "nein" gesagt. 
im nachhinein hat es doch eine menge spass gemacht auch wenn ich weniger km als 2009 sammeln konnte. dafür war die strecke dieses jahr besser auch wenn die "kleinen" rampen immer nach einer kurve kamen und man wenig schwung mitnehmen konnte.


----------



## wogru (7. Juli 2010)

Vor einer Woche dachte ich auch ich würde München nicht mehr fahren, jetzt hängt es nur noch vom Termin ab.
Aber erst einmal auf Duisburg konzentrieren und danach die Termin ab wann man melden kann in dem Kalender eintragen, das ist besonders für Dusiburg wichtig.


----------



## zonuk (8. Juli 2010)

das ist eine gute idee...werd ich wohl auch mal machen fürs nächste jahr und hoffentlich auch dann rechtzeitig dran denken
wenn du noch irgendwas hören solltest das jemand einen einzelstartplatz für duisburg zu vergeben hat könntest du ja mal an mich denken und mir ne info schicken...wär soooogerne dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven1 (9. Juli 2010)

wowaki schrieb:


> SOG Events weigert sich standhaft, zu der "fehlerhaften" Ergebnisliste der Einer Master-Wertung Stellung zu beziehen.



Habe gerade gesehen, dass die Listen mittlerweile korrigiert wurden.


----------



## scapin-biker (10. Juli 2010)

Nach dem 24 Stunden Rennen in München, sind wir natürlich schon für die 24 Stunden WM in Sulzbach/ Rosenberg gemeldet. Yeeep !!!


----------



## wowaki (12. Juli 2010)

sven1 schrieb:


> Habe gerade gesehen, dass die Listen mittlerweile korrigiert wurden.



Ja, Frau Betzmann hat sich bei mir gemeldet und sich für die falsche Ergebnisliste entschuldigt. Die Reaktion erst ca. 2 Wochen nach dem Event ist wohl auf ein internes Missverständnis bei Sog zurückzuführen. Einer hat sich auf den anderen verlassen (und umgekehrt), dass die Anfragen beantwortet werden. Was soll`s, Hauptsache Sog hat im Interesse des Sports und der Sportler reagiert. Ich bewerte dies als sehr positiv, zumal die Ergebnislisten ja unmittelbar nach dem Rennen bundesweit publiziert wurden und Sog jetzt die Stärke hatte, dies nachträglich zu korrigieren.


----------

